# Loss of hearing



## tempus (Jul 30, 2006)

I have a very odd question.  Has anyone loss there hearing in Aikido by taking a roll or fall?  Two weeks ago I had a sinus headache and went to Aikido class any way.  It was just me and a sensei doing techniques very slow and controlled.  Half way thru class I rolled got up all I have now is ringing in my left ear and a loss of hearing.  I am currently being tested for about a billion things to see what may have caused it.  Just curious if anyone else had run into anything somewhat similar.

Good news is the hearing is improving and I have no balance issues, but I am taking the month off from Aikido training just to be sure.

Very odd....

-Tempus


----------



## Yari (Jul 31, 2006)

That does sound odd. Never heard about it. Hope everthing turns out OK.

/Yari


----------



## MJS (Jul 31, 2006)

Never heard of anything like that.  I hope that all turns out well. 

Please let us know how everything goes with the doctor.

Mike


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 31, 2006)

Trauma to the head or impact to the ear can cause temporary hearing loss.  But it can also be a hundred other things.


----------



## samurai69 (Jul 31, 2006)

even when i have had sinus problems .........nothing like that has happened, though its entirely possible as the falls could shake and jog any sinus (gunk) about


.


----------



## Kacey (Jul 31, 2006)

I think that, when you went to a doctor, you went the right way.  As HKPhooey said, head impact can cause lots of problems, and sinus congestion can also affect hearing - both from the congestion affecting the small bones and from the variance in internal and external pressure from the congestion, which can block or (extreme cases) damage the ear drum.  If it's coming back, then I'd stay with the doctor and try to avoid a recurrence.  Good luck!


----------



## Carol (Jul 31, 2006)

Not from Aikido, but I have had the some similar things happen to me from swimming and doing underwater somersalts to push off against the wall while changing directions.  I noticed some hearing loss when I got out of the pool that I thought was from waterlogged ears.  When it didn't clear up, I went to the doc...no swimmer's ear or infection but I did have inflamed sinuses.

IMO - sinus troube can do a lot of funny things.   Sounds like you are doing the best thing to take a break from training while you heal up, and going through the tests to see what the experts say.  :asian:

Good luck to you.


----------



## matt.m (Jul 31, 2006)

I once landed from a hard fall and it made my ears ring really bad.  It was horrible.

I do hope everything clears up for you soon.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Aug 1, 2006)

HKphooey said:
			
		

> Trauma to the head or impact to the ear can cause temporary hearing loss. But it can also be a hundred other things.


 
So true.

I have severe hearing loss (read, almost deaf), so I understand where you're (the original poster) are coming from. It's great to hear that it is improving - make sure you stay in treatment until it's back to normal.


----------



## Jenna (Aug 1, 2006)

tempus said:
			
		

> I have a very odd question. Has anyone loss there hearing in Aikido by taking a roll or fall? Two weeks ago I had a sinus headache and went to Aikido class any way. It was just me and a sensei doing techniques very slow and controlled. Half way thru class I rolled got up all I have now is ringing in my left ear and a loss of hearing. I am currently being tested for about a billion things to see what may have caused it. Just curious if anyone else had run into anything somewhat similar.
> 
> Good news is the hearing is improving and I have no balance issues, but I am taking the month off from Aikido training just to be sure.
> 
> ...


Hey Tempus-san  yes I heard of this a while back it was with a quite young student primary school age and was exactly same as you had been suffering poor thing with a head cold and sinus infection.. and anyways.. turned out to be a thing which is known as "glue ear" and nothing serious.. easily treatable.. and the little miss her mother advised us to be aware if she did not seem to hear or did not seem to be paying attention well it was just because of this glue ear.. as it was inclined to come and go.. one week remission next week returned.. but it cleared up.. yeah that was a while ago now.. but good luck I hope it is nothing too serious.. and hey go EASY with your ukemi.. GENTLE GENTLE!! you will be swallowing your tongue, ha! yes I heard of this also!! 

wishes
Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## tempus (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies.  I am starting to pick up faint whispers again as static sounding so hopefully it is starting to slowly come back.  I am assuming doctors have not found anything yet from tests or they would have called me by now.  Now Carol's post is interesting since I was in the pool the day before this happen and was doing flips into the water when I had to jump back over the pool to retrieve the volleyball (many, many, many times).  I will look into that sinus condition for more info, since my sinuses have still been bothering me since then.  

For now I will step away from training for the month and work on body conditioning.  No better time to start hitting the cardio then now.

-Tempus


----------

